# Korean Stick Training



## harold (Jan 20, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good web site showing Korean stick techniques/hyung?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2008)

I've seen _dan bong_ technqiues in books and magazines, but don't know a web site!


----------



## Ninjamom (Jan 20, 2008)

Not to start another big heated argument, but you realize that stickfighting is NOT part of Tae Kwon Do, and is not an orginal Korean martial art, right? 

With that said, there are several people who have adapted stick fighting techniques to a Korean style.  I've used some training DVDs, available through Turtle Press.  Turtle Press also offers video clips for rental or purchase by download.


----------



## crushing (Jan 21, 2008)

harold said:


> Can anyone recommend a good web site showing Korean stick techniques/hyung?


 
I don't have recommendations to specific sites or other resources, but I would just google "dan bong" hyung and see what you can find.

Good luck!


----------

